# Close Encounters with a Bobcat



## Midwest Widlife Connect (Sep 19, 2010)

You should enjoy this. See how close and personal this bobcat gets to my little brother Turkey Joe.
Filming was taken in Monroe County Missouri. 
<O


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice video, surprised he didn't get an autograph.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That looked to be a pretty good sized bob. He also looked to be pretty close to jumping in your brothers lap at one point.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the site MWC.


----------



## Old Roy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great video thanks for sharing.


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Pretty cool! Neat footage of other critters, too.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Great video that cat would have heard my heart


----------



## dkhnt (Dec 4, 2010)

VERY nice video! When that cat realized he had messed up you can see it in his face and his mind is thinking ... Oh heck, how can I get out of here without being heard.

Thank you for sharing!


----------

